# Thinking about ivf abroad



## bikershaz (May 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I was on this site a couple of years ago when I was trying ivf 

I have had a couple of years break and am now thinking about ivf abroad

I am now 40 isanyone thinking about the same or has tried ivf abroad looking for recommendations

Take care all


Sharon


----------

